# What's your favorite 1xAA LED light?



## HIDblue (Sep 15, 2010)

I just recently bought the JB E3S in SS and it has turned my world upside down...okay, maybe it wasn't that dramatic, but it sure has turned me on to 1xAA form factor lights. Mistakenly, I previously ignored 1xAA lights under the preconceived notion that they were too big and not bright enough compared to the 1x123 lights I have. Boy was I wrong. Eh, you live and learn. 

The E3S fits perfectly in my hand, the SS fit and finish is outstanding, it fulfills 85% of my daily lighting needs, and uses the readily available and inexpensive AA batts. So, needless to say, the E3S is my favorite 1xAA light. Unfortunately, it's also planted the ugly seed that I now need (nay want) a Zebralight SC51, a Nitecore D11, 4Sevens Quark AA...:sick2: _I MUST RESIST._

*Anyways, what's your favorite 1xAA LED light?*


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 15, 2010)

That's almost like asking which one of your children is your favorite. Well, not quite. I suppose it's my old Proton Pro, but I really like my Zebralight H50 and QMini AA, too.

Geoff


----------



## skyfire (Sep 15, 2010)

zebralight H501w:thumbsup:


----------



## ama230 (Sep 15, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> That's almost like asking which one of your children is your favorite. Well, not quite. I suppose it's my old Proton Pro, but I really like my Zebralight H50 and QMini AA, too.
> 
> Geoff



+1

Cant beat the old photon pro or proton as they are ahead of their time...

Love them, the old 6x nichia and 1x cree model as I had to have both...


----------



## wyager (Sep 15, 2010)

I just bought a D10 R2 ramping... it's the only 1xAA light I have, and I don't even know if I like it yet!  So that gets my vote. I've never actually used a 1xAA light before besides some little gerber thing now that I think about it....


----------



## DHart (Sep 15, 2010)

The venerable D10 R2 is my favorite (on AW 14500), particularly for it's UI. And the beam is excellent too.

Second place for me would be Quark AA XP-G NEUTRAL (on AW 14500). This one is my favorite for beam, with the D10 R2 favorite for UI.


----------



## dandism (Sep 15, 2010)

Old EZAA with XP-G R5 upgrade. :naughty:


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 15, 2010)

In a recent post of "Must-haves" for flashaholics, the top 2 AA lights are Zebralight H501 and Nitecore D10.

I er, think I'm a teeny weeny partial to D10... oh ok ok, my favorite's D10 (ramping).


----------



## wyager (Sep 15, 2010)

DHart said:


> The venerable D10 R2 is my favorite (on AW 14500), particularly for it's UI.







Zeruel said:


> I er, think I'm a teeny weeny partial to D10... oh ok ok, my favorite's D10 (ramping).




looks like I made the right choice!


----------



## Chroma (Sep 15, 2010)

My absolute favorite is the Lumapower Conexion just because I am a fan of the clicky switch with multiple outputs. The glow in the dark head/tailcap is a nice touch as well. 

Fits perfect in my pocket and hand as if it's too big, I don't like carrying it around but if it's too small it's kind of clumsy. I think it's perfect size.


----------



## TomH (Sep 15, 2010)

Streamlight PT 1AA.

Great little light for the price.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 15, 2010)

My LightFlux LF5XT is a *very* nice flashlight. :kiss:


Of course, so are my three Q-MiNi AA's !



_


----------



## kdaq (Sep 16, 2010)

Lumapower TRUST-1 takes the cake for me. Very well-rounded EDC!


----------



## JS_280 (Sep 16, 2010)

Quark AA Tactical with Quark Turbo flat tailcap and 14500 lithium


----------



## Dioni (Sep 16, 2010)

Nitecore D10 ramping! :twothumbs


----------



## LED_Thrift (Sep 16, 2010)

Another vote for the D10 ramping. 
Four days ago I got a Jetbeam bk135a and it does have its advantages. Brighter than the D10, smaller than the D10, and with three user-selectable modes, it has a great UI. I've been EDCing it and as of now it is a close second.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 16, 2010)

I think you got the best one to start with, actually. I have an E3S and it's a great light; simple UI, great brightness for just running on a single AA, and the steel casing is nigh indestructible.

I never had a D10, but I did have an EX10, and honestly I only ever used the lowest and highest brightness modes. The ramping seems like a cool feature until you have to stand there waiting for the brightness to change. A couple-three well-selected brightness presets are far more useful in my opinion, because you can access any of them in a fraction of the time it takes to ramp up or down.


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 16, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> The ramping seems like a cool feature until you have to stand there waiting for the brightness to change. A couple-three well-selected brightness presets are far more useful in my opinion, because you can access any of them in a fraction of the time it takes to ramp up or down.


 
Good point, I never thought of the D10's ramping that way, but it sure is popular. I think I also prefer the simple UIs with preset levels a bit more.


----------



## qtaco (Sep 16, 2010)

Currently it's the Zebralight H51 (the headlamp version of the SC51). It has the highest output and efficiency of any 1xAA on standard batteries, a totally unique design, and a great user interface. 

The only light on the horizon that could knock it off it's perch for me is an updated Liteflux LF5XT, I just love the ability to check the voltage of a torch's battery at any time.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 16, 2010)

My favorites and I forgot to put my H51 in their.


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice pic jhc37013. Is that a custom paint job on the Nitecore?


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks HID, it was just one of the Camo SP versions Nitecore released, it has a ice blue trit installed. I love that light it makes a fantastic night stand light and I have now started to EDC it I like it so much.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 16, 2010)

The AA version of the Fenix E01 ... oh wait, that doesn't exist !

but the zebralight HL501w is until the HL51 (albeit a warm all flood version) comes into my possession


----------



## Russ/TN (Sep 16, 2010)

One more for the D10 R2.


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 16, 2010)

Wish I have one. :shrug:.


----------



## experimentjon (Sep 16, 2010)

Hands down, Quark AA Neutral, Regular. Actually, maybe not "hands down". The Quark AA Ti Regular is a close second for pure titanium coolness. If only I were savvy enough to transplant the internals of the neutral into a Ti body.

AA has been and still remains my favorite body type because of it takes AA eneloops which are just so convenient. The Fenix LD10 is also a good light, but lacks that low-low. And I just never got along with the D10, although I think it has the best body shape of the major AA lights. But after lots of trial and error, the Quarks do it for me. I've got 4 of the AA quarks now. They're just great.


----------



## tandem (Sep 16, 2010)

Currently my favourite is the Fenix LD10 R4, for its impressively long high & turbo runtimes on Eneloop and Imedion cells. According to selfbuilt's review runtime charts it seems to be the brightness/runtime champ of mass produced single AA lights shipping so far[1]. 

The beam is smooth enough and more than serviceable, but it is the runtime that really tickles my fancy because in the real world I actually use the light several times a week at the 105 lumen output level for ~2 hour stretches. This evening's ride turned out to be almost exactly the runtime of the light (fresh cell) as the current regulated circuit cut the output just as I returned home. Time on the trip computer: 2hrs 01m.

[1] A little more output with similar runtime would be nice. I've a feeling the soon to be released Zebralight SC51 is going to bump the LD10 from off the output/runtime pedestal.

If I could have the LD10's runtime with the sleek looks of the cylindrical Jetbeam or even the EZAA (or LD15) appearance and perhaps a beam and tint tweak - well that'd be even nicer. But runtime is my hot button and it wins hands down there, and I don't find it or its beam ugly by any stretch and am continually awed by how much light it and other lights like it can develop out of a single AA.


----------



## Vesper (Sep 16, 2010)

Zebralight SC50w by a hair over my D10. Can you get a classic D10 in neutral or warm? If so maybe I'll change my vote. :huh:


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 16, 2010)

Vesper said:


> Zebralight SC50w by a hair over my D10. Can you get a classic D10 in neutral or warm? If so maybe I'll change my vote. :huh:



*D10 SP W*


----------



## shark_za (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a few Quarks, a LD10 and a few others but the single AA light I like the most is not the brightest of latest greatest. 

Its a Leatherman LGX200 branded Fenix L1Tv2. 
Great beam pattern and two usable modes with a solid clicky in a small package.


----------



## BarryG (Sep 16, 2010)

My favorite has to be my Jet-1 Pro V.3, 3 easy to get to modes and easy to set. Throws like crazy too!!!
I like the moonlight of the Quark also. It's a close second.


Barry


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 16, 2010)

For me it has to be the Icon Rogue 1





Simple, 2 modes, high comes on first. Looks gorgeous - Love it.


----------



## flatline (Sep 16, 2010)

Of the lights I have:

If I could only have one AA light, it would be the H501w.

If I could only have one light and it had to be AA, it would be the Quark AA neutral.

If I were to buy an AA light, based on the UI and specs, I'd look real hard at the Zebralight SC50w (or SC51w if they ever make it).

--flatline


----------



## mr.snakeman (Sep 16, 2010)

My Ti Volere, followed by my Ti D10 and then my Ti Quarks. I also EDC a DST TLR Ti light.


----------



## HorseFilms (Sep 16, 2010)

SC50w+

I love the Mini AAs, too.


----------



## HoWink (Sep 16, 2010)

For me it's the Nitecore Defender Infinity. Great beam, solid as a rock, simple interface, and feels like a workingman's tool. Also, it rides effortlessly in my pocket and has a finish that almost begs to be banged up.

HoWink


----------



## juplin (Sep 16, 2010)

My modded LF5XT R4-3C. It might be the only AA light with overdischage protection for both eneloop AA and 14500 Li-ion, in addition to its programmable capability.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 16, 2010)

wyager said:


> *I just bought a D10 R2 ramping*... it's the only 1xAA light I have, and I don't even know if I like it yet!  So that gets my vote. I've never actually used a 1xAA light before besides some little gerber thing now that I think about it....



Where did you find that? I want one sooooo bad! If you decide you don't like it, I'll be glad to take it off your hands.

Edit: BTW, My current favorite is my D10 SP R2 followed closely by my JB JET-l Pro V3.....but that would change if I could find a ramping D10 R2. I have a D20 and just absolutely love the ramping UI with the instant high and low. I don't think it can be beat.


----------



## DHart (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Rob... thanks to calipsoii for letting me know that you can still find the ramping D10 R2 (a special run) here:

Flashaholics.co.uk

Be advised that the box it comes in will say D10 R2 SP, but it is not that. They just ran out of the regular D10 R2 boxes for the special run of D10 R2s.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/255627&page=19&highlight=D10+tribute

AA is, for me, the best single powering/form factor for a flashlight, if the light can be powered by 14500 li-ion. Such lights are quite compact and yet can be powered by 14500, L91 lithium, NiMH, Eneloop, even the lowly AA alkaline if there is nothing else available. You can find something to power one of these lights almost anywhere in the world! 

And running on 14500 li-ion really gives very potent performance!


----------



## Kindle (Sep 16, 2010)

ZL SC50w+

I'm a sucker for side switches.


----------



## wyager (Sep 16, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> Where did you find that? I want one sooooo bad! If you decide you don't like it, I'll be glad to take it off your hands.



I bought it in the MP off someone who bought it during the 4sevens garage sale. They made a healthy profit, but I hope it was worth it (for me)! :nana: 

If I don't like it, I'll try to remember you wanted it.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks DHart!


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 16, 2010)

wyager said:


> I bought it in the MP off someone who bought it during the 4sevens garage sale. They made a healthy profit, but I hope it was worth it (for me)! :nana:
> 
> If I don't like it, I'll try to remember you wanted it.



Thanks! Please do remember me.....


----------



## calipsoii (Sep 16, 2010)

Nitecore D10 Tribute.


----------



## mbw_151 (Sep 16, 2010)

My current favorite is a limited run Quark AA2 XP-G Neutral White that I changed to a single AA body. Much better spill than the XP-E lights.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Sep 16, 2010)

NiteCore D10 R2!


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Sep 16, 2010)

For me, it is the EagleTac P10A. 

The P10A is built like a tank, with two useful levels of brightness.

For more mundane tasks, I use a iTP A2 EOS; it is the only light that I give as a gift.

I am now looking to buy the Nitecore D10, which looks very classy - other than useful.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 16, 2010)

Zebralight H501 - Just a great design all around, for close range flood.

Fenix MC-10 - Very practical as a stand alone task light or clipped to my pack. Hands-free lighting is always a plus in my book.

Fenix L1T-V2 - This light has grown on me. Sure there are others that are brighter, more efficient...etc... Yet somehow I still find myself gravitating towards this light. Love the forward clicky and simple bezel-twist 2 mode operation. I have dropped and abused it to the moon and back yet it has remained one of my most durable lights.... second only to my SF-G2. My kids use it as a bath and pool play toy, its been submerged to about 5 feet repeatedly with no ill-effects. I ran it through the wash/dry cycle a couple times and it didn't even flinch. An outstanding tool.


----------



## rgc (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm so out of date, but mine is my old Peak Pacific in brass. It has taken a beating but it works and looks even better with age.


----------



## ypsifly (Sep 16, 2010)

I bought a D10 R2 last week and it has become my favorite. Great beam and a neutral tint...did I get lucky or are they all neutral?

Close second is the Pentagonlight Molle: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/163627

Not so much for output but it is so practical and makes for a great "around the house" light. I've used it with the included red filter on the back of my bike during a few after dark rides.


----------



## tucolino (Sep 16, 2010)

been using my peak el capitan in ss, for the last two months,and all i can say it´s an amazing light that can survive all that you throw against it.

other than that,i also love my zebralight 501 for close up work, and my mini aa,as a versatile light capable of doing almost everything


----------



## wyager (Sep 16, 2010)

ypsifly said:


> I bought a D10 R2 last week and it has become my favorite. Great beam and a neutral tint...did I get lucky or are they all neutral?



I'm wondering this too... I've heard people say that their D10 R2s are anywhere from neutral to purple, is there a major tint lottery with them or something?


----------



## 4D223 (Sep 16, 2010)

Jet 1 Pro V3, without a doubt.


----------



## jssp78 (Sep 16, 2010)

My favorite is my el capitan ss/#4brass head. Nice beam and battery vampire.


----------



## ninemm (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd have to say either the Nitecore D10 Ramping version or maybe the Nitecore EZAA. I really want to try a Jetbeam Jet1 MkII IBS though. Anyone have one they would like to part with?


----------



## DHart (Sep 16, 2010)

ninemm said:


> I'd have to say either the Nitecore D10 Ramping version or maybe the Nitecore EZAA. I really want to try a Jetbeam Jet1 MkII IBS though. Anyone have one they would like to part with?



Steve, I'm not sure how the beam of the Jet 1 MkII IBS differs from the beam of the Jet 1 Pro v.3.0, but I have a Jet 1 Pro v3.0 that I rarely use because it is so throw oriented (tight spot). Most of my flashlight use is indoors and this light has a beam that I don't like for anything but throwing applications. I'm not volunteering to sell mine, but just a heads up that some folks may not like this light for general applications, though it is great for throwing. If you want a pocket thrower, it's awesome. Otherwise...


----------



## AlphaZen (Sep 16, 2010)

Right now my favorite is the QMini AA that I run on a 14500. It is an awesome little pocket rocket.

I have a D10 tribute on the way, as well as at trit from [email protected] and some Norland from RocketTomato. I am hoping this becomes my favorite AA. I have been looking for this combo for awhile.

The ZL SC51 will probably be my next light, when it becomes available.


----------



## ninemm (Sep 16, 2010)

DHart said:


> Steve, I'm not sure how the beam of the Jet 1 MkII IBS differs from the beam of the Jet 1 Pro v.3.0, but I have a Jet 1 Pro v3.0 that I rarely use because it is so throw oriented (tight spot). Most of my flashlight use is indoors and this light has a beam that I don't like for anything but throwing applications. I'm not volunteering to sell mine, but just a heads up that some folks may not like this light for general applications, though it is great for throwing. If you want a pocket thrower, it's awesome. Otherwise...



I think the larger reflector of the Jet Pro series makes them more throw oriented. Though, I don't have any personal experience with them. Thanks for giving me a heads up.


----------



## Ian2381 (Sep 16, 2010)

My top 3 is the Titanium mini AA, ZL SC50w and Nitecore D10 R2.

I like All 3 but once my ZL H51 arrives then I might have the best of them all.:thumbsup:


----------



## fisk-king (Sep 16, 2010)

Hmmmm...

Arc AA or quark mini neut. Xp-e AA:duh2:

I haven't got around to owning a zebralight h501(?), yet.


----------



## burntoshine (Sep 16, 2010)

right now it's the zebralight sc50w

although, that might change once i get my hands on a neutral white version (might have to be a mod) of the new upcoming liteflux LF5XT.


----------



## flatline (Sep 16, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Arc AA or quark mini neut. Xp-e AA:duh2:
> 
> I haven't got around to owning a zebralight h501(?), yet.



If I could start over, the H501w would have been my second light. Would have saved me about $200 in the long run.

--flatline


----------



## tre (Sep 16, 2010)

Zebralight sc50+
I can't wait for the sc51


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Zebralight H501: tiny, hand free and 1000s of uses.


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 17, 2010)

calipsoii said:


> Nitecore D10 Tribute.


 
Calipsoii, does the D10 R2 usually come with that tritium insert in the PD switch? That's a really pretty cool feature. :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 17, 2010)

DHart said:


> AA is, for me, the best single powering/form factor for a flashlight, if the light can be powered by 14500 li-ion. Such lights are quite compact and yet can be powered by 14500, L91 lithium, NiMH, Eneloop, even the lowly AA alkaline if there is nothing else available. You can find something to power one of these lights almost anywhere in the world!
> 
> And running on 14500 li-ion really gives very potent performance!


 
Great points DHart...and I'm also finding that the 1xAA form factor lights actually fit my hand better than the 1x123 lights, since the AA lights are typically thinner in diameter and a tad longer, depending on the light.


----------



## greenlight (Sep 17, 2010)

1AA lights must be the optimum configuration for a flashlight. I own several CMG ultras, handsfulls of Inova X1's, but my favorite for now is the Gerber Firecracker. It's inexpensive and durable, plus the twist mode is very responsive.

Did I mention that it's inexpensive?


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Sep 17, 2010)

At the moment, a Nitecore Defender Infinity R2 version: I really like the secondary ramp
and the clip from my old mini Maglight fits perfectly.
Can be made to tailstand by slicing off the finger stall from a Quark hand grip. It fits OK
but can be made even more secure with a few turns of insulation tape on the tail; also
easier on the pegs when mouth held...

This will most likely change.


----------



## Brasso (Sep 17, 2010)

SC50+
I'll get the SC51 when it's available.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 17, 2010)

Shiningbeam's Romisen RC-29 II Neutral White (focusable). I wish Peak made the Peak Eiger's wide, warm version in 1xAA, with 3 times the output. 

Since I "gotta" have warm and "gotta" have flood, my next 1xAA will probably be the Zebralight SC51w.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 17, 2010)

Ray_of_Light said:


> For me, it is the EagleTac P10A.
> 
> The P10A is built like a tank, with two useful levels of brightness.


I used to own a P20A in Neutral White. Too bad the P10A was offered only in a cool tint.


Ray_of_Light said:


> For more mundane tasks, I use a iTP A2 EOS; it is the only light that I give as a gift.


And too bad the A2 isn't offered in warm tint. The coolish tint is why I gave mine to my daughter.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Sep 17, 2010)

My favorite AA is nitecore D10 GDP(golden dragon) led,much smoother beam than R2,no rings.I was able to get 1st run PD button with large trit installed.

Interested to see D11.


----------



## calipsoii (Sep 17, 2010)

HIDblue said:


> Calipsoii, does the D10 R2 usually come with that tritium insert in the PD switch? That's a really pretty cool feature. :thumbsup:



The D10 Tribute Edition comes from the factory with a slot machined in the piston, but the tritium vial has to be installed separately. I got my blue trit from [email protected] and ordered some Norland 61 optical adhesive, which dries crystal clear like water.

As far as I know, the Tribute and _maybe _the camo edition were the only D10's that came from the factory with a trit slot milled in them. There are a couple people on the forums (pugga for sure) who can put a slot in your piston for you. Barring that, any local CNC shop probably can as well - I believe the dimension are 8mm long x 2mm wide x 3mm deep.


----------



## TomH (Sep 17, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Shiningbeam's Romisen RC-29 II Neutral White (focusable). I wish Peak made the Peak Eiger's wide, warm version in 1xAA, with 3 times the output.
> 
> Since I "gotta" have warm and "gotta" have flood, my next 1xAA will probably be the Zebralight SC51w.


 

I think you'd like the tint color of the Streamlight PT 1AA. The one I own has a very neutral "incan" like beam. The only problem is that it is a thrower, not very floody at all, at least not to my eyes.

Some beamshots of its bigger brother, the PT 2AA, can be found in this review: http://light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=863


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 18, 2010)

Just received my JB BK135A and can say I'm very happy with the purchase. The camo color is much more muted in real life than how it's depicted in the advertising photos, and it's actually a real nice change from all the other plain 'ol black/grey lights I have. 

It's definitely brighter on a 14500, but does anyone else notice that there is a small gap between the head and body when using a 14500? The head and body sit flush when I use a lithium AA. Not a big deal, but something to keep in mind. 

The clicky is a bit stiff (not as good as the feel of the clicky on the JB E3S) and is a bit hard to reach if you have big fingers, but I still prefer a stiff clicky over a smooth twisty. The IBS UI is fantastic and I changed the 3rd mode from disco strobe to the lowest setting available...so now, my BK135A runs high-medium-low. 

Only noticeable flaw was that I found a small piece of paper caught in the wiring right next to the LED and plucked it out with a set of tweezers. :thinking: A little slip in the QC dept, maybe, but it didn't seem to have any impact on the light. 

And where's the pocket clip? Just like the E3S, there are 2 threaded holes at the base by the clicky that were obviously put there for a pocket clip. Hey JetBeam, what's up with the no pocket clip? Maybe the economy is hitting JB and that's a cost-cutting measure. Who knows? 

Overall, a great, little pocket EDC light. Now, 2nd in line to my favorite 1xAA JB E3S. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigfish5 (Sep 18, 2010)

I also have one of the early d10 in the golden dragon. It has been such a great light , i use it for everything. I feel good at night as i see its tritium glowing by my pistols sights. I have had this d10 for a couple of years and have not seen a 1xaa light that i thought could better it. 
Now i have vot wind of the ZLh51 and actully started thinking about a more potent 1xaa light. But if their is no where to mount a trit or two, i dont see how it could replace my d10 on the nightstand.


----------



## wyager (Sep 18, 2010)

Grrr... I had hoped my D10 would arrive today... Then I could see what you guys were talking about... 
waiting for monday...


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 18, 2010)

Just got it yesterday so nitecore D10 for me as well.


----------



## Watts Up! (Sep 18, 2010)

I just ordered a D10 as well. Hope to see this coming week!


----------



## DHart (Sep 18, 2010)

Long live the D10 R2, until such time as Nitecore gives us a D10 R5 (retaining the original D10 features, of course!) Someone mentioned swapping an R5 emitter into the D10 R2, which is something I think I will follow up on with at least one of my two D10 R2s.


----------



## wyager (Sep 18, 2010)

You guys aren't making waiting any easier! :nana:


----------



## DHart (Sep 18, 2010)

wyager said:


> You guys aren't making waiting any easier! :nana:



It'll be worth the wait, buddy. Do you have a 14500 or two prepped and ready to pop into your new D10?


----------



## bigfish5 (Sep 18, 2010)

Would my old d10 be any brighter on a rechargable 14500. I do not own one but i could if the difference was noticeable. I have the golden dragon model that ramps


----------



## wyager (Sep 18, 2010)

DHart said:


> It'll be worth the wait, buddy. Do you have a 14500 or two prepped and ready to pop into your new D10?



I don't have any 14500s.... Should I get some? I was planning on using duraloops...


----------



## DHart (Sep 19, 2010)

wyager... AA Eneloop/Duraloop are good cells that will serve you well. But you won't get the most performance from the light with them.

With my D10 R2 I get about a 40-50% increase in output with 14500 li-ion vs. Eneloop AA. That's a pretty nice bump. You can expect a moderate to significant bump in output with most lights which can run both 1.5v or 3v lithium primaries as well as 4.2v li-ion rechargeables. The D10 has an input voltage range that can run on 1.2v-1.5v alkaline/lithium/Eneloop as well as 4.2v li-ion.

If you decide you want the most power output from your light, you will need to go li-ion and in that case, I would strongly recommend you only buy AW 14500 protected li-ions, as the Trustfire and Doubtfire and other xxxxfire brands, etc. are typically TOO LONG to run in lights like the D10. 

And, of course, get schooled up on the proper use and charging of li-ion chemistry because it's very potent technology that demands proper usage and charging. Visit the Batteries section of the forum for info. 

Once I found how amazing li-ion powering could be, that's all I run in all of my lights. And remember another benefit of running rechargeable cells (li-ions, Eneloops, etc.) you can start out with a fresh battery every day, unlike primary cells which are weaker and weaker and weaker every time you run them... until they must be discarded/recycled and replaced. Over and over and over again.

If you like to use and play with your lights a lot... rechargeables make the most sense. For those who don't know much about these powering options, there is a lot to learn and understand... get to the Batteries folder and get schooled up!

Li-Ion 14500 gives the highest performance _in AA lights that can run them_. AA Eneloop is a very good second best. 

If you must run primaries, lithium L91 is the only way to go, in my view, as alkalines are poor performing and can tend to leak and ruin your expensive light! But supporting a steady diet of L91 consumption can get expensive. And remember, every time you use the light, you're using a battery that's weaker than the last time you used it. But not necessarily too weak to use... so you're kind of in a grey area there.


----------



## GhostReaction (Sep 19, 2010)

So much progress in AA light especially from PRC. 
But still I ll LOVE the cmg ultra gov issued. 

The next single AA that will blow everything off, would be MJ extreme2 TRI xpg. 
Single AA tri xpg, try top that I guess :nana:


----------



## wyager (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks DHart-I've used Li-ion stuff before (I just sold the 18650 laser I built), so I'm not a _complete_ noob. My technique has always been to use a crappy charger with a good AW protected battery, and I haven't had any explosions yet. I would probably keep doing that... :nana:
I suppose the cost of the batteries could be worth the extra lumens... I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## ama230 (Sep 19, 2010)

Even though im still trying to find where to get it as it was supposed to be released this quarter, its the coast p5r. Its a AA form factor but takes a 14500 rechargeable. Its the same as my M7R with a 18650 but in a smaller size of course but with a little less runtime.

If anybody knows if they are out yet and where to get it please let me know. As far as i know its the longest throwing aa. Also let me know if i am wrong but 600+ft is pretty far with a size this small.

These lights are awesome as coast is pretty looked down at.

As far as the nitecore pic above, that is one slick light and the features are great. Love the trit just peeking out. 

Just love the new charging features on these lights(magnetic, don't like macbooks but this feature is fool proof) and being able to choose between constant current and energy saving as it dims according to usage to save battery. Three hours @ 200+ lumens on a 14500 is pretty good for a cree XR-E?


----------



## SixM (Sep 19, 2010)

Currently it is my Mini AA warm, always with me and I just can't seem to carry anything cool white anymore. I'm thinkin' about a Quark neutral AAx2 then legoing a single AA tube with an AW 14500 in it. We shall see.


----------



## yowzer (Sep 19, 2010)

Nightcore D10 R2, of course. Though assorted Zebralights are strong runners up.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 19, 2010)

ama230 said:


> Even though im still trying to find where to get it as it was supposed to be released this quarter, its the coast p5r. Its a AA form factor but takes a 14500 rechargeable. Its the same as my M7R with a 18650 but in a smaller size of course but with a little less runtime.
> 
> If anybody knows if they are out yet and where to get it please let me know.


From what I can see, it's still sold only in Europe, the UK, Australia, and New Zealand. Your best bet is to find a store in those regions that will ship to the USA...then tell us the name of the store. I must say, the Coast P5 is the one 1xAA light that could dislodge my Shiningbeam Romisen focusable 1xAA from my keyring. While its beam isn't as warm as my Romisen's 5A tint, its head is 25mm head is 5mm narrower, and it's easier and quicker to focus.


----------



## deKatt (Sep 19, 2010)

I only have two, and they are close cousins: Fenix L1D and LD10.


----------



## MatNeh (Sep 19, 2010)

SixM said:


> Currently it is my Mini AA warm, always with me and I just can't seem to carry anything cool white anymore. I'm thinkin' about a Quark neutral AAx2 then legoing a single AA tube with an AW 14500 in it. We shall see.


Yes, Quark AA Neutral w/ 14500, my favorite so far. Too bad it was so expensive to put together!


----------



## LG&M (Sep 19, 2010)

Is this the Coast P5 you are looking for? http://www.batteryjunction.com/led-lenser-coast-p5.html


----------



## DHart (Sep 19, 2010)

LG&M said:


> Is this the Coast P5 you are looking for? http://www.batteryjunction.com/led-lenser-coast-p5.html



Or these?

http://handhsalesonline.com/flashlights.htm

http://www.opticsplanet.net/coast-l...-compact-hand-held-flash-light-w-one-han.html

http://www.tactical-store.com/ts-ka-fl-p5.html


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Quark Mini AA in neutral. Works great on 14500 too.


----------



## liquidsix (Sep 19, 2010)

Quark AA tactical has made me pretty happy this summer. It's just a great simple UI, with predictable runtimes. Keeping it mostly on medium with the occasional high burst, this has been the first year I've been camping and haven't been left in the dark by a AA light. I keep switching back and forth between neutral and warm heads, I can't decide which I like more.

I can't wait for the sunwayman m10a! I have a feeling I'm going to like it more than my Quark. Too bad it's only a cool tint emitter right now.


----------



## wyager (Sep 20, 2010)

liquidsix said:


> I can't wait for the sunwayman m10a! I have a feeling I'm going to like it more than my Quark. Too bad it's only a cool tint emitter right now.



Also too bad it's called a "sunwayman" m10a. :nana:
"Quark" is a cool name... "Sunwayman" sounds like a rip-off superhero. 

Edit:
Got my D10, It's great! Two problems I notice right away though are that A:ramping up is too fast, all the ramping needs to slow down when it gets to the lower levels. Also, the momentary mode appears to be high-only. Tactile feedback is weak on normal mode. They're basically minor issues. I can't wait to pop a 14500 in there...


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 21, 2010)

My favorite 1xAA light is my new Zebralight SC50w+. 

It's gonna live clipped in my pocket, taking the place of my EZAAw.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 21, 2010)

LG&M said:


> Is this the Coast P5 you are looking for? http://www.batteryjunction.com/led-lenser-coast-p5.html


 No. That's the standard version; the poster was seeking the P5R (rechargeable).


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 21, 2010)

DHart said:


> Or these?
> 
> http://handhsalesonline.com/flashlights.htm


Yes!



DHart said:


> http://www.opticsplanet.net/coast-l...-compact-hand-held-flash-light-w-one-han.html


Maybe; the listing is titled P5R, and the price is appropriately higher that one would expect for a P5. But nothing in the description gives confidence that this is, in fact, the rechargeable, 200-lumen model.



DHart said:


> http://www.tactical-store.com/ts-ka-fl-p5.html


 No.


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 21, 2010)

DST TLR


----------



## hello_frank (Sep 24, 2010)

I love D10 R2.


----------



## emzimmerman (Sep 24, 2010)

Kilovolt - DST TLR

I really liked the looks of that TLR. Never got around to buying one as it seemed kinda spendy. Is it really that nice, Kilovolt? What makes it your favorite? (looking for justification to buy one  )

Anyone else have them and like them? Or hate them?

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## Wire Edge (Sep 24, 2010)

I love the AA form in a light. Most recently I'm very pleased with the design and function of the 4Sevens MiniAA. The Fenix LD10 is another great one.

I've got a Zebralight SC50+ inbound, looking forward to testing it out!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 24, 2010)

I really love 1xAA lights, they appeal to my sense of small but powerful with a common battery. And as such a fan, I have many or most of the lights mentioned herein. 

So with all things being considered, if I had to grab one light for most tasks it would be my D10 R2 with ramping UI. My preference would be with the clip.

I must get one of those pistons with the tritium slot!


----------



## azzid (Sep 25, 2010)

As of now it would be the Nitecore DI (Q5). But i just ordered a quark mini aa warm white and will arrive in a week and i have been thinking about getting an ld10 r4 or the zebralight sc50w+ neutral also but it's on a back order status.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 25, 2010)

Thought I'd add a couple of shots of my favourite, the Icon Rogue 1. Hope no-one minds  - Click to enlarge:


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 25, 2010)

Nyctophiliac said:


> I really love 1xAA lights, they appeal to my sense of small but powerful with a common battery. And as such a fan, I have many or most of the lights mentioned herein.
> 
> So with all things being considered, if I had to grab one light for most tasks it would be my D10 R2 with ramping UI. My preference would be with the clip.
> 
> I must get one of those pistons with the tritium slot!


 
The D10 R2 with ramping UI seems to be a perennial favorite.


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 25, 2010)

+1 for Nitecore D10 SP

I also have the Quark AA and AA² tactical NW and the H501w. All of them are justified for a specific purpose.

But the D10 SP is IMHO the best compromise as an all-purpose light.

I am happy about the SP version. I also have the LRI Proton Pro and I discovered that ramping is not for me. First of all I find myself to often looking for the best setting, secondly it is harder to estimate the remaining runtime.

The only thing I would like to have improved with the D10 SP would be the lowest setting in a similar brightness as the moonlight mode of the Quarks which I find terrifically useful.

Isn't it wonderful that the *p e r f e c t* light is yet to be built? It's almost like the quest for the holy grale:

"I am Sir Lucciola, a humble servant of King Arthur, and I am dedicated to finding the perfect AA light and I shall not rest until I fullfil my duty to my King."


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 25, 2010)

Lucciola said:


> +1 for Nitecore D10 SP


 
Lucciola, does the D10 SP have preset brightness levels instead of the ramping? I really like the design, shape, and size of the D10, but I'm not a real big fan of the ramping UI either.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Sep 25, 2010)

FYI, NiteCore customer service recently confirmed for me that they are discontinuing the D10 SP.


----------



## aemtieands (Sep 25, 2010)

I still love my L01 but it's in my Fast Pack in one of the two bottom slots as a last resort backup

it's the only AA light I own


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 25, 2010)

HIDblue said:


> does the D10 SP have preset brightness levels instead of the ramping?


 


Yes it does! I just took out the packaging which states

2 lumens / 100 hours
35 lumens / 6 hours
145 lumens / 1 hour
For my taste the levels are well spaced. Most of the time I use low and medium, but for an EDC it's nice to have the maximum setting when needed.

The D10 SP also has mode memory which I like very much. When you switch it off the light remembers the brightness. So if you switch it off in medium it will switch on again in medium. This has advantages and disadvantages. I use the light often as worklight and I like to be able to switch it off and put it aside without having to cycle through the modes when I switch it on again.

Mode selection is pretty easyress for on, then press again and hold which makes the light cycle through the three levels continuously. Release the button on the desired level.

The circling speed is also fast enough for comfortable mode changes but not too fast to make it difficult to use: Complete circle in about 2 seconds.

However in real-life use I seldomly circle through all modes. Usually I keep it in my pocket set to medium because it's the level I use most. Before going to bed I switch it to low and put it on my bedside table so it comes on low should I need it during the night.

To me the UI is perfect. The piston drive took a bit getting used to but in the meantime I absolutely love the smooth operation. And I love the stainless steel button as it is easily wiped off when I have used the light as worklight with dirty or greasy fingers.

Lucciola


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 25, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> FYI, NiteCore customer service recently confirmed for me that they are discontinuing the D10 SP.


  :sigh:


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 25, 2010)

I guess I better get a hold of a D10 SP before they start becoming a collectible.


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 26, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> FYI, NiteCore customer service recently confirmed for me that they are discontinuing the D10 SP.


 
Are there any doctors among us? Is it an acknowledged symptom of flashaholism if I start cleaning up my attic to make space for hoarding all the D10 SP of which I can get hold of?

Man, I really consider buying another one, just in case. I simply love this light so much...

Lucciola


----------



## hotel (Sep 30, 2010)

love the Jetbeam RRT-0 and the new nitecore D11


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 30, 2010)

The only single AA lights I own are Gerber Infinity Ultra's, an iTP A2 EOS, and a Fenix E10 that is on it's way from Hong Kong.

For the moment, it's the A2.


----------



## don.gwapo (Oct 1, 2010)

I will add a deerelight c2h r5. Love the versatility to run on cr123 or aa battery.


----------



## HIDblue (Oct 1, 2010)

don.gwapo said:


> I will add a deerelight c2h r5. Love the versatility to run on cr123 or aa battery.


 
Hey don, where'd you get the dereelight c2h? Did the AA extender come with it? Or do you have to order it separately?


----------



## Sarlix (Oct 1, 2010)

Lucciola said:


> Isn't it wonderful that the *p e r f e c t* light is yet to be built? It's almost like the quest for the holy grale:
> 
> "I am Sir Lucciola, a humble servant of King Arthur, and I am dedicated to finding the perfect AA light and I shall not rest until I fullfil my duty to my King."



"I am Sir Sarlix-A-Lot fellow knight looking for the holy flashlight in duty to my king. Although to be honest I will probably just keep it, stuff the king!" 

The LD10 r4 would come close to my perfect flashlight if only it had a moon light mode. The D10 also comes close, but again the lack of a low low spoils it. Oh and it could do with a bit more throw.



HIDblue said:


> Hey don, where'd you get the dereelight c2h? Did the AA extender come with it? Or do you have to order it separately?


 
Well the one that flashaholics sells http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/dereelight/c2h.html comes with one. So I would guess they all would. I nearly brought this torch myself, but the runtimes kind of spoilt it for me. :-(


----------



## don.gwapo (Oct 1, 2010)

HIDblue said:


> Hey don, where'd you get the dereelight c2h? Did the AA extender come with it? Or do you have to order it separately?


 
You can have it at their authorized US distributor (sorry, I don't wanna mention it). AA extension comes with the package so you can run it on nimh or 14500. Love the light coz it's kinda like RRT-0 that can use AA too but way cheaper.


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 1, 2010)

Sarlix said:


> Although to be honest I will probably just keep it, stuff the king!"


There speak thou right! We'll just bring him the Holy Handgrenade instead!


----------



## okwchin (Oct 1, 2010)

Ive always had an addiction for torches, Especially these new LED torches. After enough cheap deal-extreme torches I decided it was time to get my ultimate high end AA torch.

I read way too many AA torch reviews (especially during exam periods)... and decided I wanted the ramping programmable brightness, and was tossing up between the D10 and NDI, and finally came to the conclusion the NDI was to be the best torch to have. 

Bought it on fleabay and when it arrived it was amazing!! Love the easy switching between full and a programmable secondary brightness, with a hidden strobe mode. Great build with a Forward clicky (with soft start to preserve the switch (just an example of great design)). And a cool spotted lens.

Then came the garage sales, the in the wee hours of the morning, the day of my exam (GMT +8), The NDI was out of stock by the time I looked, but I ended up buying a D10, and a second as a cheap gift. The piston drive feels soo nice with the silent short throw button, with the ramping brightness adjustment satisfying that need to feel in control of the brightness and not feel constrained to modes on a torch that will always have too many modes that just arnt right. Combined with the easily accessible Full and Min brightness and all achieved with the tail button, makes this the easiest torch to use singlehandedly, without having to look at the torch.

Its soo good I ended up buying another D10 tribute, and im getting other people to have a look/buy these. (Oh and the one I was meant to gift.... mine now.)

So.. my votes on the D10

Okwchin


----------



## Phaselock (Oct 2, 2010)

My favorite 1xAA LED light is the Quark AA neutral white because it has a smooth beam and great UI. Love the moonlight mode. On second place, the Zebralight H501w because I like the UI and because it's a very versatile headlamp.

Does anyone know if there will be a H51w and SC51w from Zebralight with XP-G warm white soon?


----------



## Sarlix (Oct 2, 2010)

Lucciola said:


> There speak thou right! We'll just bring him the Holy Handgrenade instead!




:laughing:

Wise you are Sir Lucciola!


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 2, 2010)

Jetbeam Jet-1 pro Ver 3.0 (R2) / Fenix LD10 (R4) / Fenix LD15 (R4)







I like the above EDC lights including Quark AA(R5).
My favorite 1xAA EDC light among them is Fenix LD15 (R4).


----------



## BigBluefish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's a tossup between the Jet 1 Pro v3 R2 and the NiteCore Defender Infinity R2 (XR-E). 

I'm currently debating giving the NiteCore D10 SP Camo, or the new D11. The new Jetbeam (BK135?) looks good also, but I'll wait for the warm-tint version. 

I've had:

Fenix L1P v2, L2P v2, L1T v2, L2T v2, Civictor, NiteCore EZAAW, Jet 1 Pro v3 Q3 5A, Romisen RC-N3, Romisen RC-G2, Romison RC-A3, Huntlight FT02XJ, and a few Mini-mags.


----------



## Netropy (Oct 2, 2010)

okwchin said:


> Ive always had an addiction for torches, Especially these new LED torches. After enough cheap deal-extreme torches I decided it was time to get my ultimate high end AA torch.
> 
> I read way too many AA torch reviews (especially during exam periods)... and decided I wanted the ramping programmable brightness, and was tossing up between the D10 and NDI, and finally came to the conclusion the NDI was to be the best torch to have.
> 
> ...


 
I went exactly the opposite way. 

Bought the older ramping D10 first. Like everything about it a lot... except for the way that it works unfortunately. I know everyone else seems to love the ramping version so it must just be me but for the way that I use lights it's kind of a pain. I'm forever getting it into ramping mode when I don't want to and not able to get it to change to the mode I want right then and there when I want and too much ramping involved to get there. 

I went to the NDI and I'm more happy with it. Not a big fan of the crenelation myself but it's not very sharp like on some so I can live with it.

As convenient as it is for one-handed use, I've come to the conclusion that I really don't like having all of the mode functions under a single, forward-click switch that's dependent on timing or number of clicks. I like the flexibility of ramping, but I'd rather have it either as a pre-set or some other way that's not easily get into in normal use.

So... I'm cancelling out your vote and going with the NDI. ; )


----------



## coman (Oct 2, 2010)

NiteCore EZAA R5 & Fenix LD15lovecpf


----------



## Joe Hone (Oct 3, 2010)

Dereelight C2H running 14500, just an amazing combination, but since the OP asked for AA, C2H running Eneloops. Still puts out enough light, and I like the fit and finish of the C2H in my hand better than any of the other single AA lights that I own.


----------



## octaf (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm a Ti freak, so my favotire AA Led lights are;

Ti D10 by Ku
Volere by ku

Besides Ti AA, I lovemy Jet1Pro V.3 with XR-E R2..


----------



## andy4855 (Oct 3, 2010)

My favorite is the Quark AA


----------



## specimen (Oct 3, 2010)

sunway M 10 A

ITP A2


----------



## flatline (Oct 3, 2010)

specimen said:


> sunway M 10 A



How well can you operate the M10a one-handed?

--flatline


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 4, 2010)

Lucciola said:


> {_snip_}...Is it an acknowledged symptom of flashaholism if I start cleaning up my attic to make space for hoarding all the D10 SP of which I can get hold of?....
> Lucciola



The attic is OK. The real problem comes with renting additional off-site storage space for the 'collection.'


----------



## notsofast (Oct 5, 2010)

kuku's Volere. The Ti adds the perfect amount of weight for a nice "in the hand feel".


----------



## pounder (Oct 5, 2010)

seeing as it's between an UF c3 and an itp sa1 for me I would have to say sa1 :naughty:


----------



## jsr (Oct 5, 2010)

Another vote for the Dereelight C2H with AA extender. Both my wife and I have one (she has a XR-E (either Q5 or R2, can't remember) and I have an XP-G R5). I love the versatility of AA, NiMH, 14500, 123, or R123. Bright on any of them, looks great, and feels nice in the hand.

For ones I don't have, I like the following:
Jetbeam BK135 (really digging this one)
D10 or D11
ITP C9T


----------



## HIDblue (Oct 6, 2010)

jsr said:


> Another vote for the Dereelight C2H with AA extender. Both my wife and I have one (she has a XR-E (either Q5 or R2, can't remember) and I have an XP-G R5). I love the versatility of AA, NiMH, 14500, 123, or R123. Bright on any of them, looks great, and feels nice in the hand.
> 
> For ones I don't have, I like the following:
> Jetbeam BK135 (really digging this one)
> ...


 
+1 on the JB BK135A. I like the UI and the fact that it turns on in high-mode first, then medium, then low. Perfect sequence for my taste.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 6, 2010)

Nitecore EZ AA

(Just to be clear . . . The one with the old U.I. consisting of twist to switch on in low mode. Then, keep twisting to get to high mode.)


----------



## al93535 (Mar 14, 2011)

I just bought my first AA light to EDC. I got the streamlight pt 1aa, and so far I really like it. Its seems to be just the right size and puts out enough light for me. 

However I am looking to get the quark AA very soon.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I'll have to update this thread, too, with the same answer, a Zebralight SC50w+. The old Proton Pro is now a very close second.

Geoff


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Mar 14, 2011)

I have two - Zebralight SC51 and DST TLR Ti.


----------



## HIDblue (Mar 15, 2011)

After several months of routine daily carry in a pocket...I'm still a big fan of the JetBeam E3S. Great with AA batts but crazy bright with a 14500.


----------



## choombak (Mar 15, 2011)

The Xeno Cube...


----------



## ruriimasu (Mar 15, 2011)

Zeruel said:


> *D10 SP W*


 
where did you get this D10 W version?

JJ


----------



## Jackasper (Mar 15, 2011)

1 more vote for the* Lumapower Trust - 1* stuffed with a 14500 and flooding 230 (ish) lumens.
and of course the *Zebralight SC 51*... speaks for itself.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Mar 15, 2011)

Quark AA R5, regular UI, tactical tail, deep carry clip, runnin on a 14500 Li-ion. The AA size lights are my favorite size for EDC.


----------



## Q8iGunner (Mar 15, 2011)

Nitecore D10 SP


----------



## mggm (Mar 15, 2011)

Fenix LD10 R4!


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 15, 2011)

ruriimasu said:


> where did you get this D10 W version?
> 
> JJ


 

Got it Feb last year from Light Junction. I'm afraid they're sold out there by now.
Are you looking for one?


----------



## jollyrogr (Mar 15, 2011)

Quark AA tactical


----------



## run4jc (Mar 15, 2011)

Zebralight SC51W - hands down.


----------



## EZO (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry for the multiple posts. My connection keeps hanging so I made the mistake of hitting submit too many times.


----------



## EZO (Mar 15, 2011)

I keep reaching for my Quark AA Tactical with 14500. I find I like using it with the clip removed in most circumstances since it makes handling it so comfortable. It's not the most refined or powerful light I own but over time it's become an everyday workhorse.

Got my eye on a Zebralight SC51 so I'll have to check back in with this thread after I've had it awhile. (I've heard some complaints that it has a tendency to turn on in your pocket unexpectedly if you don't unscrew the tail cap but I don't know yet if that is a real issue.)


----------



## EZO (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmmmn, not sure what's happening here. Page says, "waiting for Candle Power Forums" and won't load even though it apparently did. Again, sorry for accidental multiple posts.


----------



## brucejiang (Mar 15, 2011)

To me, would be NITECORE DI

BUT, if there's a choice of R5-6C, I would be delighted

BTW, why can not I log use my old account? wrong password?


----------



## HIDblue (Mar 15, 2011)

choombak said:


> The Xeno Cube...



choombak...that xeno cube just looks fantastic. Did you get the Neutral or Cool tint? And how do you like it?


----------



## mrlysle (Mar 15, 2011)

For me, it's either my Fenix LD10 with the R4, or my Zebralight SC51.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Mar 15, 2011)

brucejiang said:


> BTW, why can not I log use my old account? wrong password?


When CPF went down new registrations from about mid Feb through early March were lost. Welcome back.


----------



## flatline (Mar 15, 2011)

If I lost my H501w, I'd immediately replace it with another. I can't say that about any other light that I own, so I guess it must be my favorite 1xAA light.

--flatline


----------



## Sailboat (Mar 16, 2011)

iTP A2, Stainless.

Just a nice feeling light. Definitely a feel over performance light. But it means I carry it, so technically it makes it my best light.


----------



## matt4270 (Mar 16, 2011)

Quark AA regular tailcap on Energizer ultimate lithium, and always a spare cell with good quality electrical tape wrapped around it a few turns lengthwise.


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 16, 2011)

Zebralight SC50w+, hands down. My Quark AA XPGnw is a distant second.


----------



## chaoss (Mar 26, 2011)

This


run4jc said:


> Zebralight SC51W - hands down.


----------



## HIDblue (Mar 26, 2011)

chaoss said:


> This



The SC51 and SC51W seem to have quite a following. It's on my short list...along with the H51F.


----------



## flatline (Mar 27, 2011)

HIDblue said:


> The SC51 and SC51W seem to have quite a following. It's on my short list...along with the H51F.


 
It's an excellent little light and I've been getting a lot of use out of it since I got it, but unless you're willing to fiddle with the tailcap to prevent accidental activation, it's unsuitable for EDC. I've taken to carrying it in the Quark AA holster so I can play with it during the day, but even in there, I've had one accidental activation. In over a year of carrying my H501w, I've only ever had one accidental activation, so clearly the side-clicky is the reason that the SC51w is so much more prone to accidental activation. Knowing this, had I intended the light for EDC, I would have instead purchased the H51w (and I still may).

Fortunately for me, I never intended to EDC the SC51w. I bought it to be my nightstand light and with the ability to go directly to Low or High from off, it is ideal for this.

I know it must seem unreasonable (at least to some) that I'm completely unwilling to use tailcap lockout with this light since, really, this is the light's only flaw, but I hate having things loose on my lights (I'm the guy who disabled Max and Strobe on my Quark AA so that I could tighten the head and still have the regular modes). Also, I already have a superb EDC light (high CRI HDS Clicky), so a small functional strike against a light is all it takes to knock it out of the running.

So, the SC51 is the perfect EDC light if you're willing to use the extremely simple workaround for its one flaw. I guess I just happen to be unreasonable in this regard.

--flatline


----------



## jacktheclipper (Mar 27, 2011)

Right now my favorite is a UniqueFire SS-A1 with a 3 volt AA lithium primary .
Very bright , smooth beam , and it tailstands perfectly .


----------



## HIDblue (Mar 27, 2011)

flatline said:


> It's an excellent little light and I've been getting a lot of use out of it since I got it, but unless you're willing to fiddle with the tailcap to prevent accidental activation, it's unsuitable for EDC. I've taken to carrying it in the Quark AA holster so I can play with it during the day, but even in there, I've had one accidental activation. In over a year of carrying my H501w, I've only ever had one accidental activation, so clearly the side-clicky is the reason that the SC51w is so much more prone to accidental activation. Knowing this, had I intended the light for EDC, I would have instead purchased the H51w (and I still may).
> 
> Fortunately for me, I never intended to EDC the SC51w. I bought it to be my nightstand light and with the ability to go directly to Low or High from off, it is ideal for this.
> 
> ...



No, it's understandable. I had the same problem with my ZL SC30 accidentally activating in my pocket on several occasions and seeing the faint glow of the light's beam through my khaki pant's pocket. And I agree, I'm not a big fan of having to lockout the tailcap for EDC pocket lights. It's probably a non-issue for most, but it's just seems like a nuisance since none of my other pocket EDC lights have this problem. I thought that ZL may have remedied this with the SC51 but it looks like the accidental activations can still occur with the side mounted switches. 

That's why I was leaning towards the H51 series...but I'm waiting to see if ZL will throw an XM-L in their H51 series lights...


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 27, 2011)

Sometimes when you need your EDC light, you need it in a hurry. While a twist-only light will take a bit of time to switch on, one with a tailcap switch should be grab & use with one hand. Having to carry such an EDC light with the tailcap locked out is like having to carry a single-action pistol in Condition 2. Just plain silly.


----------



## DHart (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, I'm with Monocrom on this... having to twist to operate is relatively slow and cumbersome and for most people would typically take two hands. This is why the lights I use daily are all clickies... they're faster and much more convenient. If a clicky light requires a tailcap twist to prevent accidental activation in the pocket, I'd say it's not an EDC use light. HOWEVER, I do think the SC51 is an awesome light, and very much worth having. Great build quality, fantastic UI, wonderful runtimes, many great levels, versatile for handheld, headlamp, and tail standing. I think it would make a fantastic emergency use light. AA powering makes incredibly good sense. Just because it isn't great for pocket carry doesn't make it any less of a great light for general use.


----------



## DHart (Mar 27, 2011)

flatline said:


> I never intended to EDC the SC51w. I bought it to be my nightstand light and with the ability to go directly to Low or High from off, it is ideal for this.
> --flatline


 
flatline... great use for the SC... it's a wonderful around the house, nightstand light. Almost every night either my wife or I stays up a little longer than the other surfing the web or reading in bed... and having a nice, neutral tint, long running light that can tail stand giving a soft, low level, ceiling bounce room illumination is wonderful. I think the SC is perfect for this.


----------



## coolcamden (Mar 27, 2011)

I like my TrustFire S-A2 from China Knockoffs Inc. 

Well made, 230 lumens for cheap. Works for me.


----------



## bondr006 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been carrying both the SC51 and SC60 clipped bezel down in my right and left front pockets for going on two months now and as of yet have not had either of them come on accidentally in my pocket. These are two of the best lights I own, and carry them both EDC. That may change with the arrival of my 2 HDS lights, but they will still be two of my favorite lights regardless.


----------



## notsofast (Mar 28, 2011)

DHart said:


> Yes, I'm with Monocrom on this... having to twist to operate is relatively slow and cumbersome and for most people would typically take two hands.



It only take one hand to twist the tail cap while it is clipped to the pocket, very easy and quick. Like any sequence once you have it down it is natural and fluid.

And my SC50W is my favorite AA light.


----------



## MuZI (Mar 28, 2011)

My SUNWAYMAN C10A!


----------



## Ishango (Mar 28, 2011)

Currently my SC51w is my No. 1 favorite. It's compact and keeps a lot of light in case it's needed. Followed by my Quark MiNi AA and closely thereafter my trusty LT1-V2.0, not the most impressive, but my first 1 AA LED light and still love it.


----------



## DHart (Apr 2, 2011)

My favorite AA lights were the D10 and the Quark AA... and now that I've received my SC51w, I will have to say that this light is definitely right up there with the others. The fact that ZL was able to squeeze so much performance out of the relatively tame voltage of the AA Eneloop, AA lithium, and AA alkaline is amazing. Certainly the fit and finish, the switch, the UI, the beam characteristics and the tint are wonderful as well. I can't say that the SC51w has replaced by D10's or my Quark AA's, but it certainly is right up there in every way. 

The single AA flashlight is arguably the most sensible general purpose flashlight platform on the planet and Zebralight has really contributed to the capability of such a platform. With the D10 no longer available and the Quark AA "iffy" lottery-wise and spotty availability-wise in terms of emitter and emitter color tint, the SC51 could well be the reigning single AA light available today.


----------



## davidt1 (Apr 2, 2011)

DHart said:


> My favorite AA lights were the D10 and the Quark AA... and now that I've received my SC51w, I will have to say that this light is definitely right up there with the others. The fact that ZL was able to squeeze so much performance out of the relatively tame voltage of the AA Eneloop, AA lithium, and AA alkaline is amazing. Certainly the fit and finish, the switch, the UI, the beam characteristics and the tint are wonderful as well. I can't say that the SC51w has replaced by D10's or my Quark AA's, but it certainly is right up there in every way.
> 
> The single AA flashlight is arguably the most sensible general purpose flashlight platform on the planet and Zebralight has really contributed to the capability of such a platform. With the D10 no longer available and the Quark AA "iffy" lottery-wise and spotty availability-wise in terms of emitter and emitter color tint, the SC51 could well be the reigning single AA light available today.



If you had bought the H51w, I have no doubt it would have replaced your other AA lights including the SC51w.


----------



## DHart (Apr 2, 2011)

Actually, I have an H501w and an H51Fw and use them both for hands free task lighting and reading on occasion.

Why do you think I would prefer the H51w over the SC51w? The angle head is not as natural for me to use as a flashlight... the SC51w feels more comfortable for me to use as a flashlight.


----------



## tmackie (Apr 3, 2011)

Mine is the JetBeam RRT-0 R5. (with the extender) This light runs either a single CR123, single AA with the extender. Or even better with a 14500 cell!


----------



## davidt1 (Apr 3, 2011)

DHart said:


> Actually, I have an H501w and an H51Fw and use them both for hands free task lighting and reading on occasion.
> 
> Why do you think I would prefer the H51w over the SC51w? The angle head is not as natural for me to use as a flashlight... the SC51w feels more comfortable for me to use as a flashlight.



How do you use your H501w and H51wf? With the factory headband? If the answer is yes, then I can see why your ZL angled lights are not as useful as mine.

My use of flashlights tend to be very brief, shining at something for 10 seconds or less at a time. My use of hand-free lights, on the other hand, lasts as long as 4 hours a session. Given the usage difference, my angled ZL lights are much more important than my flashlights. I took a few hours to adapt my hands to hold my H51w to use as a flashlight. Now I use my H51w as a flashlight as work every night. And when there is a need for a headlamp, I can use the same light I EDC, my H51w.

To make the point short:

Hand-held flashlights: If you have one that can tail-stand, there are about two ways to use them -- hold them with one hand or tail-standing for ceiling bounce.

My modded H51w/H01: dozens of uses as flashlights, headlamps, neck lights, overhead lights, desk lamps, shirt lights, belt lights, etc.


----------



## mknewman (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a Titanium AA 4Sevens Quark with a R5. Very nice light, I use a 14500 in it.


----------



## RonReagan (Apr 4, 2011)

Jetbeam RRT-0 especially if you use 14500's.


----------



## Paolos (Apr 5, 2011)

Fenix LD10 R5 - love it.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Apr 5, 2011)

NiteCore D10 R2 (ramping).


----------

